# BOBBY ...



## angelrose (Oct 13, 2009)

We wish you a Very, Very, Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY :woot :woot :woot


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Bobby!


----------



## Turbine (Oct 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 14, 2009)

Just throwing another one on the pile:

Happy Birthday, Bobby!
:cheers


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 14, 2009)

_Happy Birthday to ya,.:dan ..Happy Birthday to ya,.....Happy Birthday! :woot :bud :app 

:fiwo :fiwo _


----------



## kaa (Oct 14, 2009)

Happy birthday man.


----------



## Zelera (Oct 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bobby! :cheers


----------



## Bentley83 (Oct 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Bobby


Chris


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the warm wishes!!!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Glad to be a part of the Tegutalk family


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Oct 15, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday :bud


----------



## crimsonrazac (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy BIRTHDAY!  Mine was yesterday


----------



## angelrose (Oct 13, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Bobby !!!*

:fiwo :fiwo :fiwo 




We All Wish You a Very Happy Birthday, Bobby 

Keep, keeping up the good work !!!

...And Enjoy .... :cheers


----------



## Mr Critter (Oct 13, 2010)

What they said......


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 13, 2010)

:app :app :app :app :grno :grno :grno :grno :grno :roon :roon Happy birthday Bobby


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRFDAY!!!


----------



## Curtis T (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy B-Day and THANK YOU for such a GREAT web site. Curtis


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Bobby!

Thanks for EVERYTHING! Your work is truly admirable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi I enjoy your website and my tegu . Wish you a happy birthday and a good year !! I hope to look as good as you when I`m a hundred and five ...


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy bday Bobby. Thanks for my amazing gu's they are truly apart of our family!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 16, 2010)

Dude, Happy belated birthday! 


...Jefroka


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bobby!!!


----------

